# One that got away. Or this case, two that got away....



## 10sne1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Flipping creator baits in Kissimmee grass on Lake Kissimmee, large bass blowing up large shinners! Two Bites left us fishless. Photo explains my first fish lost. I have flipped bass up to 8.7lbs with this reel combo. But not today. My second fish lost on 65 braid braking after a 10/15 second tug of war. 
Go big or bigger or loss two story makers.....


----------



## KMixson (Aug 23, 2018)

Drag set too heavy?


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Never even thought about the drag! Lol, just thinking fish was to big! I’ll have to rethink this drag thing and 65lb braid?


----------



## handyandy (Aug 24, 2018)

65lb braid on that reel good knight. If the braid broke it must have had a fray in it or something that reel probably isn't even capable of having drag numbers that could break that test. With that said years of use with line to heavy for that reel with the drag tightened down probably caused the reel to break. I've only got braid or any line that heavy on my bigger catfish setups with really big spinners and old penn 309 conventional reel. Actually I think I have 40lb mono on my penn 309 maybe not braid can't remember. But spinners that size I usually run around 10lb mono or 20lb braid, and set the drag so if a fish that could break the line runs it peels line and drag. May take more finesse to fight the fish in but your not going to break reel base.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks like a Shimano reel - I'd give them a call and see what they'll do for you. They're a good company and I've had good luck with some of their customer service folks in the past.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Shimano 1000 series, reels. Yep that’s my go to flipping reel 65lb braid. First time this Reel has let me down in three years of flipping. Med-heavy 7.5 ft rod. Up sized the handle for cranking comfort. 
I also us a shimano 500 with 20 braid as my go to casting reel, never have had one fail. Only down side is retrieve speed, but love the light weight for Fishin/casting all day.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 25, 2018)

Yikes, that must have sucked. I can imagine what went through your mind right when it happened. 

Flex tape? (as seen on TV) :LOL2:


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Equipment. Left over from snook, trout,red fishing


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 27, 2018)

If nothing else you can replace the part and get it back in working order without too much hassle. I rebuilt one of their reels this year and was able to order all the parts directly [strike]form[/strike] _from_ their website.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 28, 2018)

On the water great idea. But ereplacementparts, whom I use for sienna reels. Does not have this part available any longer. Dang. Also these quality little reels have been replaced by Shimano with a lesser model.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 28, 2018)

Go direct to shimano...should be part # 13430 here for a whooping $7.76.

https://fishshop.shimano.com/collections/sn1000fd

Shows to be in-stock.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks, onthewater...


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 29, 2018)

I broke a lot more that $8 worth of parts on my Symetre ... learned the hard way not to use a reel in the saltwater beach surf without washing it thoroughly with fresh water when done.

But I learned it's pretty easy to get parts for old Shimano reels so yay that...glad you've benefited from my ignorance now too


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2018)

_Wot the_ ... heck I use 65# braid on school tuna, fish up to 100+ pounds! My rule there was to set the drag to ~30% of the line test, but I was using LARGE Shimano reels like the Saragosas and Spheros in 14000 (?) sizes.

Me thinks your braid test and drag are too tight ...


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 29, 2018)

As I have not had any equipment failure up to this point, seems I’m enjoying the smaller reels, while everyone else is over sized in their equipment! Yes I’m kidding, but. As long as I can deal with the limited capacity of line, m enjoying the braid lbs, which is typically used on baitcasters and larger reels.


----------

